# Peg Tube Placement (co-surgeons)



## mbarker (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi -

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me - we have two gastroenterology doctors and when doing PEG tube placements they both play a role in the placement of the PEG tube - which is not uncommon. My question is the lead doctor who is also doing an upper GI would bill hte 43246 - the one playing the role of the surgeon - would in my opinion bill the 43750. We were instructed in the past to use the 62 modifier in these situations billing the same CPT. It isn't that I can really bill a 43246 for the second doctor as he did not do the endoscopy. If anyone has any experience in this area and can tell me how they bill it - I would love to know.

Thanks


----------



## cmartin (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that when two docs perform a PEG together, they both have to bill 43246-62; it reads "with directed plcmnt of percutaneous gastrostomy tube".
2nd doc didn't do the scope, 1st doc didn't do the plcmnt, jointly they did both.
Connie Martin
CPC-GENSG


----------

